# under hood insulation ...



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

If my 1967 GTO is not Ram Air equipped, would installing under hood insulation, thus blocking the air flow through the hood scoop, cause any performance issues? In this case, is the hood scoop purely for looks only with no functional value?

Thanks,
Jim Bach


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Unless it is RA equiped, I believe the hood scoops are purely for decoration. I'm close to putting the insulation in my 67 also. It's a cheap way to dress things up a bit. Let me know how the installation goes and who you order from.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless someone opened up the hood insert and cut a hole in the inner panel of the hood, there is zero air flow through your decorative scoop. Even for the dealer installed option of "ram air" in the 66 & 67, actual effect of the forced air is minimal based on the hood scoop location and size. Since I did not want to chop holes in my hood, below is what I installed that pulls cooler air from the fender area instead of hot air off the radiator when using an open air cleaner. After installing this air cleaner, readings on my Air/Fuel meter were leaner, so was a good change!

Although I have not quite figured out how this system is going to work if I ever install a tri power 

Regarding insulation, AMES sells a couple of versions. The cheap version is a non-formed fiber material that is pretty decent. This is what I bought and then sprayed the insulation with clear coat to keep the fibers from separating. The 2nd option from AMES is a formed insulation pad that looks a little cleaner. I used the steel clips, which work well and look stock.

A lot of people do not install the hood insulation, but my goal was to quiet things down a little.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

leeklm said:


> Unless someone opened up the hood insert and cut a hole in the inner panel of the hood, there is zero air flow through your decorative scoop. Even for the dealer installed option of "ram air" in the 66 & 67, actual effect of the forced air is minimal based on the hood scoop location and size. Since I did not want to chop holes in my hood, below is what I installed that pulls cooler air from the fender area instead of hot air off the radiator when using an open air cleaner. After installing this air cleaner, readings on my Air/Fuel meter were leaner, so was a good change!


Where did you get that ram air kit?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Air inlet systems out of canada. They also offer plastic air scoops that mount up on top of core support. I may cut a couple of plastic funnels to form an air scoop at the end of my 5" dryer vents

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you remove the bottom headlights?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I leave the headlights in for normal driving, but have taken them out when at the drag strip. With lights in, it is not creating a "ram air" effect, but gets the air intake away from hot air off the radiator, similar to how most new cars are setup.


----------

